# عايزه اخرج مع صحبتى



## misoo (24 يوليو 2014)

:ura1::ura1::ura1:​وحدة قالت لجوزها عايزه اخرج مع صاحبتي
قالها طيب اعملي صوت رياح
شغلتله المروحة و بدأت تعمل ووووووو
قالها اعمليلي مطر
مسكت البخاخه وفضلت ترش عليه
قالها اعمليلي برق
راحت تطفي النور وتشغله
قالهااعملي رعد
راحت تخبط الحاجت في بعضها
ولما خلصت قالته : انا عملتلك كل حاجه سيبني اخرج بقى
قالها : هتخرجي ازاي في الجو ده
اقعدي بلاش هبل


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2014)

هههههههههههه
حلوة!


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا
عرف يتصرف
وطبعا
اكيد خرجت
*​


----------



## misoo (8 يونيو 2015)

BITAR قال:


> [FONT=Arial Black[I]​[/I]]*لا
> عرف يتصرف
> وطبعا
> اكيد خرجت
> *​





BITAR قال:


> ​



لا طبعا ازاى تخرج فى الجو ده ههههههههههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

هههههههههههههه طلع لئيم وعرف يقنعها


----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

هههههههه رجالة لئيمة ياخدوكى على اد عقلك وبالنهاية اللى فى دماغه هو اللى بيمشى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يوليو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههه رجالة لئيمة ياخدوكى على اد عقلك وبالنهاية اللى فى دماغه هو اللى بيمشى



ههههههههههههههههههههه فضفضى ولا يهمك :smile02


----------



## soul & life (14 يوليو 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه فضفضى ولا يهمك :smile02



هههههههههههههههههه ايوه يا اوختاه كلنا فى الهوا سوا ولا انتى ايه نظامك :smile02


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (9 أغسطس 2015)

*ههههههههههههه*
*
*
*حلوه*​


----------

